# Matt 25 fulfilled and the transitional verse



## VanVos (May 12, 2004)

As a partial preterist I believe that most of matt 24 is fulfilled, but what about Matt 25 could this also be fulfilled as Gary Demar claims. The reason I think this might be so is that I don't see verse 36 as a transition but as references to verse 29. But that does not mean that heaven earth passed away AD70, but Jesus in verse 35 used such language to express the certianty of the promise. In other words: Heaven and earth will pass away (and they will at the 2nd Coming), but here is some truth that will always stand! The city of Jerusalem is going to be destroyed!
He also used this type of language to express the immutability of the law Matt 5:18
.Maybe I've got too much fulfilled, but I think fair look at the text will say otherwise. Would any agree? Any thoughts?

VanVos

P.S. Disclaimer: I totally reject Hyper-preterism as heresy and see it as another religion. I would be a dispensationalist before I would be a hyper-preterist.

[Edited on 5-12-2004 by VanVos]

[Edited on 5-13-2004 by VanVos]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 12, 2004)

I think a close exegetical look at Matthew 24-25 demonstrates he is answering TWO questions, not one, and uses the same tactic that the Chrsonicler does in 1-2 Chrinociels in laying out a history fo the Kings - he goes back and forth between the two questions, and answers both - this is no doubt either the cleverness of Christ, or the work of the Holy Spirit in helping the writiers produce and fascinating account on both the OT kings and the Matthean accounts and his setup of Christ's dialogue (which is very detailed, precise and structured).


----------



## VanVos (May 12, 2004)

Thanks for the replies, if your interpretations are correct I'll embrace it with both hands. Just a couple more points. Matt 24 is addressed to the disciples, that is it is from the perspective of the Christians of those days, hence the use of the word &quot;you&quot;. 

Mat 24:4 And Jesus answered and said unto them, Take heed that no man deceive [b:8980cfa9b3]you.[/b:8980cfa9b3]
Mat 24:9 Then shall they deliver [b:8980cfa9b3]you[/b:8980cfa9b3] up to be afflicted, and shall kill [b:8980cfa9b3]you[/b:8980cfa9b3]: and ye shall be hated of all nations for my name's sake. Also Mat 24:23, Mat 24:26, Mat 24:33

Where those who are like the days noah seems to be a reference to the unbeliever. In other words the believer would have been aware of the judgment that was coming but the unbeliever would have been in willful ignorance.1 Thess 5:2-7 2 Pet 3:2-3. So the christian was ready for the day (although he didn't know the exact day) but the unbeliever is not. I have some other thoughts I could add but that will be enough for now. 
What ever the interpretation, I just want to be consistent when I'm refuting hyper-preterism, and not come across lame, like &quot;oh that's a transition text&quot;, dosen't seem very concrete to me, but feel free to say other wise, I appreciate the advice and insight. 
Also here some articles that see the fulfillment of all of the olivet discourse. And don't agree with everything they are saying. Just food for thought. Actually I think last article is written by a oneness pentecostal.

http://www.preteristarchive.com/PartialPreterism/demar-gary_pp_04.html

http://www.gospelthemes.com/Mt24.htm

http://www.preteristarchive.com/PartialPreterism/blume-mf_pp_01.html

P.S. why in world does Demar go to hyper-preterist conferences?. (I see what you mean by slippery slope).

God Bless VanVos

[Edited on 5-13-2004 by VanVos]


----------



## VanVos (May 12, 2004)

That's a great text in ezk 12 to use against HP, it stops them from using scripture such as Luke 21:22 and 1 Pet 4:7 as proof texts as the fulfillment of all biblical prophesy. Thanks Paul

VanVos

P.S. didn't gene cook make reference to this text when he debated a HP not so long ago.

[Edited on 5-13-2004 by VanVos]


----------



## VanVos (May 13, 2004)

Another good point. heresies are always made up that way, take a verse and pour the ultimate meaning into it (or their meaning). Keep up the good work against this heresy. 

VanVos

[Edited on 5-13-2004 by VanVos]


----------

